

Cell phone subscriptions to hit 5 billion globally - ashishbharthi
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13970_7-10454065-78.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
invisible
This astonishing number can also be linked to a trend that many individuals
have 2 cellphones: a work cellphone and a personal cellphone. I _highly_ doubt
that all but a bit under 2 billion people on this planet have a cellphone.

"People in developing countries are increasingly using their cell phones for
mobile banking, even those who have no bank accounts." - Is that a joke or am
I missing something?

~~~
jonknee
What's hard to believe about mobile banking? Poor people are using their
phones to pay for stuff. It's safer since they don't have to carry around what
little money they have. It's going to be a huge market over the next decade.

~~~
invisible
I don't know if you didn't read it, but it said "even those who have no bank
accounts." I suppose I was thinking of "mobile banking" as checking bank
account balances and transactions. Does this merely just add the balance of
their bill to their phone bill?

Not sure why this was down-voted as it really is a fact that a LOT of people
have two cellphones. Also, the wording of the article is unclear on the point
of mobile banking (they should have elaborated possibly).

